# Mixed Race Egg Sharers



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi guys just wondered if you could help us.
We are considering egg share as we need icsi and cannot afford it.
I feel I could help a couple that desparatley needs a baby.
My main problem is that I am of mixed race (British father and African Mother) and the clinics I have contacted have said they have noone on their lists that require someone from that background.
Any suggestions guys   
Anyone know someone who may be able to help?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ruv

Thats a shame about your clinic.... I would contact another clinic, I am totally 100% that a mized race couple are just waiting for someone like you to come alone... What clinics did you contact hun?? Where are you in the world??

Natalie xxx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Sky
Im in the UK. I cant remember the clinic name ...I deleted the email and had just given up taking that route.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats a shame hun, Good luck in whatever you decide to do. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

I would ring round lots of different clinics before you give up. There will be plenty of mixed raced ladies waiting for some of your eggs, and the list for them is probably longer than most xxxx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Thank you for your replies. Just to let you know I have found a clinic that might be able to help me  will let you know what happens in due course.


----------

